# Serial and Model number location on a White GT2055



## heliflr (Oct 23, 2011)

I just purchased a White GT2055 and I would like to know what age it is. However I cannot find a tag on it. Can someone help me with this?


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

MTD's usually have thier tags under the seat/ back of chassis - if it has a briggs motor, the first two numbers in the code of the motor are its year of manufacture.


----------



## heliflr (Oct 23, 2011)

Thanks dangeroustoys56. It does not have the original Briggs in it. It has an older 20hp Kohler with cast iron heads, 1970 something model!


----------

